# Replacement Mobo for 10k



## ashikns (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the following rig:
 Intel core i5 2600k - Sandybridge
 G.Skill Ripjaws X 4x2 Dual channel ram
 Seagate Barracuda 1 tb
 XFX HD 5750
 Coolermaster Extreme Power 460w

I have a Maximus IV gene z motherboard but now its dead and I want to buy a new one. My budget is around 10k. Please suggest a suitable option


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

What is that i5-2600k? 

For mobo you should probably wait till your board comes back from RMA. If you cant wait till then get a cheaper board like Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H and continue your work. 
There is no point in getting a 10k board for just 10-15 days.


----------



## ashikns (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually I RMA'd the board already and they gave me back a faulty one, that too waiting for it 1 month. I don't want to waste any more time on this board.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

ashikns said:


> Actually I RMA'd the board already and they gave me back a faulty one, that too waiting for it 1 month. I don't want to waste any more time on this board.




Stretch the budget a bit and get ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Theitdepot - ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard

That way you'll be able to enjoy Ivy Bridge features in case you upgrade CPU in future.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

If you can stretch your budget, then get that board. Else AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 is a very good option for 10k.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> If you can stretch your budget, then get that board. Else *AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 is a very good option *for 10k.



Yes... Digit gave it Best value award as well in July or Aug issue.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

Or if you can get Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 @~8K, it would be the best option.


----------



## ashikns (Aug 3, 2012)

What is the difference between z77 extreme 4 and extreme 6? And does anyone know about service centres for Asrock in Kerala


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

ashikns said:


> What is the *difference between z77 extreme 4 and extreme 6?* And does anyone know about service centres for Asrock in Kerala




Check these spec sheets on ASRock.com

ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme4

ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme6


Also check this link... has nice little comparison chart

ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Motherboard | Hardware Secrets


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 3, 2012)

ashikns said:


> I have the following rig:
> Intel core i5 2600k - Sandybridge
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 4x2 Dual channel ram
> Seagate Barracuda 1 tb
> ...



You're using such power supplY and you're wondering why your board is dead?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice find


----------



## ashikns (Aug 4, 2012)

I had bought the power supply and graphics card 2 years ago. Can you suggest a good alternative psu? I might upgrade my graphics card later on, but not high end..


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

^^ your budget for the PSU ??


----------



## ashikns (Aug 4, 2012)

^^Around 4k..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

^ Buy Corsair GS600 @4.1K, best choice for ~4K.
You may even get it for 4K, depending on your bargaining skill.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ price has hiked and at 4K best Op can get is a GS500 - for GS600 he needs to splurge out 800-1000 bucks more.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Current good options available around 4k: 
Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts PSU vs Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU: Compare PSUs: Flipkart.com


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Or if you can get Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 @~8K, it would be the best option.


hey but why Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 it is a bad mobo if u he can get AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 the he should it has good oc capabilities and everything that an ideal mobo should have !!!!!!!!!!!
if there are any users pls help out !!!!!!!
im getting one for me also!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> hey but why Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 it is a bad mobo if u he can get AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 the he should it has good oc capabilities and everything that an ideal mobo should have !!!!!!!!!!!
> if there are any users pls help out !!!!!!!
> im getting one for me also!!!!



Hello Mr. Asrock fanboy, do you have any idea about what are you talking?
If you are so exited about extreme4, go ahead, buy it, overclock whatever processor you have to ~~4.5GHz with LLC level 2, and if the processor remains intact after p95 testing, then congrats. 
Extreme4 and extreme6 have bad llc.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

what about Z77A-G45 ? is this good ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

Neah. Minimum choice should be GD65 for overclocking purpose.
Saw Z77A-GD65 being sold in SMC website for 13.5K


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 5, 2012)

Within 10K ASRock Z77 Extreme4 only is decent.....but yeah, for a serious OC experience you shouldn't look at a 10K board I guess.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Neah. Minimum choice should be GD65 for overclocking purpose.
> Saw Z77A-GD65 being sold in SMC website for 13.5K



ok .. anyway, MD is also selling this at 13.5k


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Within 10K ASRock Z77 Extreme4 only is decent.....but yeah, for a serious OC experience you shouldn't look at a 10K board I guess.



I dunno anything about extreme4, but extreme6 have very bad llc, very risky in case of overclocking.



topgear said:


> ok .. anyway, MD is also selling this at 13.5k



Plus tax or in all?


----------



## Incrediable (Oct 6, 2012)

AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 is a very good option for 10k.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2012)

Get Asus or Gigabyte. For PSU get Seasonic 520W S12II.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I dunno anything about extreme4, but extreme6 have very bad llc, very risky in case of overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus tax or in all?



all inclusive.

anyway, who handles RMA for Asrock mobos - Accel or the Distributor Abacus ??


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 7, 2012)

Digicare handles the warranty for ASRock AFAIK.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Digicare handles the warranty for ASRock AFAIK.



yes, see this: ASRock And DIGICARE Reveal Partnership In India To Provide New RMA Service


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ Ok guys, thanks for the info .. at-least they provide RMA service by some 3rd party instead of the distributor unlike Biostar motherboards.

Anyway, Op can get  Asus P8Z77-M if he wants a under 10k Asus mobo.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 8, 2012)

what bout GIGABYTE Z77x-UD3H for around 12.2k well its not for him fore me im gonna pair it with i5 2500k ....!!!!!!!hows it

n yes how can u add separators on the signatures ive use l instead of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ Problem with z77x-ud3h:
Its lan chip, Atheros GbE LAN chip (10/100/1000 Mbit). Now intel.
So, it is not worth of its price tag of 12K


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ what's the difference between them and the lan chip ( as per specs on website ) is still Atheros GbE LAN chip.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ Intel gigabit LAN is the best & most reliable.
So while buying a motherboard >8K buyer should make sure that the motherboard he is buying have Intel LAN chipset.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

Intel Lan chip is only available on mobos with 10k+ price tag from Gigabyte.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't you say. 
Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL
Or in any Intel board.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 10, 2012)

ahh then d6bmg u suggest some mobos for me around 11k


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> ahh then d6bmg u suggest some mobos for me around 11k



Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 @11.2K


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't you say.
> Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL
> Or in any Intel board.



sure .. why Intel will use some other lan chip when they can manufacture their own.

BTW, @10.6k Asus P8Z77-V LX is also a good option IMO :
*www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/henry-butt/asus-p8z77-v-lx-motherboard-review/5/


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 12, 2012)

In my experience, as far as LAN/Ethernet goes:

Intel > Marvell > Broadcom > Realtek > Atheros


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> sure .. why Intel will use some other lan chip when they can manufacture their own.
> 
> BTW, @10.6k Asus P8Z77-V LX is also a good option IMO :
> Asus P8Z77-V LX Motherboard Review | KitGuru



V-LX is cheap z77 board. M or M-pro is better.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a p8z77-m and i was easily able to overclock my processor to 4.6. It can and should go further up but i did not try. It's still running at 4.4 @ 1.25v without any problem. I would say it's a very decent mobo for its price tag.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> V-LX is cheap z77 board. M or M-pro is better.



M and M-Pro - both are matx but they have VRM heatsinks which comes handy while OCing and the pricing of P8Z77-M is really very good .. under 10k it's a very nice deal.


----------

